# A/S using Chicago guts



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I just picked these up at my supply house because they use Chicago push button metering cartridges, plus they are cheaper. Most of Chicago Faucets products are made in China, these are at least made in North America. Southern North America, but at least it's our continent


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have to disagree. Most of the Chicago faucets are made in the USA. With a few Chinese made ones for the builders looking for the name but not the price. 

For each series of faucets they make there are multiple configurations that all have the made in USA tag with one variation that is made in China.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

Actually it uses american standard part #M962392 we actually have in stock. 
Lockeplumbing.com


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Regardless of the number A/S calls it, it's a knockoff of the Chicago part.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

No im wrong it will work but the chicago is actually a little cheaper and it comes with handle and cartridge.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Have you pulled out the existing cartridges and installed Chicago cartridges that didn't work? My supply house told me that A/S either bought the rights or the patent expired, something like that, and it is the same cartridge as Chicago. I took it apart, and it looks exactly the same.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

It is the same. American standard bought pretty much everyone out eljer, crane, universal rundle etc.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

They didn't change the name to Japanese Standard yet?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Chicago was bought by Geberit, which is a Swiss or German company, I believe. They make a lot of stuff in China. A/S was split into 3 separate companies, most of their faucets are made in Mexico. I think their china is made their as well.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Actually most Chicago parts are maufactured at Starlite Manufacturing in Milwaukee, WI. We do work for them, including some of the engineers homes. Several of them have Geberit wc's which can be odd if you are not used to them.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Turd Chaser said:


> Actually most Chicago parts are maufactured at Starlite Manufacturing in Milwaukee, WI. We do work for them, including some of the engineers homes. Several of them have Geberit wc's which can be odd if you are not used to them.


Correction... Starline not Starlite.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.chicagofaucets.com/video.php?vid=17


----------

